# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  δεν την παλευω......

## lagoudakis

παιδια μενω σε πολυκατοικια,εδω και 4 χρονια υπαρχει ενα ζευγαρι που κανει αυγα ακριβως πανω απο την τεντα με αποτελεσμα 2 φορες τον χρονο να μου σκανε 2 περιστερακια μικρα στο μπαλκονι,επειδη τα λυπαμε τα πιανω και τα βαζω σε ενα τελαρο και μπαινει και μανα τους και τα ταιζει....αποτελεσμα;να εχω μονιμα γυρω στα 6 πουλια που μου εχουν κανει μανταρα το μπαλκονι απο την κουτσουλια!!!!δεν ξεκολανε γιατι τους δινω σταρι επειδη τα λυπαμε....βγαινω εξω και ερχονται αμεσως και τρωνε απο τα χερια μου,το βραδυ ανεβαινουν στην τεντα και κοιμουνται,τωρα τελευταια με το που θα βγω σκανε και αλλα 6 ασχετα...εχω γινει γραφικος.... :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: το καλοκαιρι το ενα μικρο εμπαινε και εβγαζε την νυχτα στο συνθετο στο συνθετο,εστρωνα εφημεριδες πανω για να μην τα κανει μπαχαλο,ευτυχως με τα πολλα εμαθε να κοιμαται στην τεντα αφου το εβγαζα εξω,ολο λεω να σταματησω να τα ταιζω και ολο τα λυπαμε...ολοκληρα γαιδουρια εχουν γινει

----------


## oasis

δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα ταιζεις εαν δεν ειναι ορφανα.εαν πραγματικα θελεις να το συνεχισεις επειδη τα λυπασαι,φτιαξε μια φωλια δικια σου και κρεμασε την καπου παραδιπλα μπας και γλιτωσει η τεντα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιάννη αυτά είναι παγκούρια και δεν ξέρουν από κανόνες . Θα κάνουν ότι θέλουν εφόσον τα κρατάς και τα ταίζεις . Θα αποδεχθείς την ομορφιά τους και όσα προβλήματα μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσουν στα υπόλοιπα πουλιά που έχεις ή θα σταματήσεις να τα ταίζεις , θα τα προγκάς και θα φύγουν ( πολύ δύσκολα πλέον) . Εγώ θα ξέχναγα την τέντα όσο είναι εκείνα εκεί , θα την σκέπαζα με ένα νάυλον και πάντα κλειστή . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## lagoudakis

ευχαριστω παιδες....απλα βαρεθηκα να ειμαι με μια μανικα στο χερι,πολυ βρωμα τα ατιμα,ορφανα δεν ειναι..ολοκληρα μουλαρια εχουν γινει!!!!ανοιγω την πορτα και μπαινουν τα 2 μεσα για φαγητο(παλι καλα που δεν μπαινουν και τα 10) δεν το εχω να τα κυνηγαω επειδη δεν μου παει η καρδια....θελω να αλλαξω τεντες και το αφηνω λογω της καταστασης,αν σταματησω να τα ταιζω πιστευω να βρουνε αλλου φαγητο,την καλησπερα μου σε ολους

----------

